# Multiple DC Memberships



## Steamboat Bill (May 21, 2007)

I used to think of Destination Clubs as just one club for one person and each person would have to evaluate all the clubs to see which one fit their individual needs the best. I have used my timeshares to fill in the gaps where a DC would not apply or did not have properties. 

Lately, I have been considering the benefits (and costs  ) of joining a second destination club.

For example, I am currently a member of High Country Club and LOVE it.

I am considering BelleHavens, Private Escapes and Ultimate Resorts and would probably join at the 14-15 night level.

I have decided to pass on Exclusive Resorts, Quintess, and Portofino Club.

Perhaps, I should be a member of TWO destination clubs and completely sell out all my timeshares....any thoughts?


----------



## Laura7811 (May 21, 2007)

I'm starting to feel the same way. I just got a tempting offer to attend a presentation(? )with Ultimate Resorts, at a restaurant in Los Angeles, I think we may go. Did anyone else receive this offer?

If I like what I hear I may have a cheap Starwwod to sell 

Laura


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 21, 2007)

If it works for you, you should do it.  It's no different than having two country club memberships.  It's just money.

The great thing about timeshares is that they are so cheap, you can pick up dozens of them and either rent them out, flip them or trade up for different properties.  It's pretty easy to figure out how to travel for free.  So, you can easily pick up as many as you want.

If I could figure out how to travel in destination clubs like I do timesharing, I would own one of all of them.


----------



## puffpuff (May 21, 2007)

Same thoughts here. HCC for everyday travel, and a high end one for special occasions. Plus Hilton points for last minute open season and hotels to round up the package. 

I am currently considering the Ultimate or  Ultimate Elite. Currenlty HCC member. 

I am not sure how to pickup timeshare for cheap and tracvel for free as BocaBum mentioned. Please enlighten us with your strategy.


----------



## puffpuff (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps a good question to throw out is - for those who already have a HCC memebrship , which club would you consider as an additional club to compliment HCC ?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 21, 2007)

Laura...please go and fill us in on the details.

Puf...You should also consider Private Escapes Platinum. 

Also, BocaBum99 is in the top 99.999% of all timeshare owner skills and his strategies are well posted in other threads and also another web site (TS4MS). But timeshares (with few exceptions like Four Seasons) are not comparable to Destination Clubs.


----------



## puffpuff (May 21, 2007)

Laura7811 said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way. I just got a tempting offer to attend a presentation(? )with Ultimate Resorts, at a restaurant in Los Angeles, I think we may go. Did anyone else receive this offer?
> 
> If I like what I hear I may have a cheap Starwwod to sell
> 
> Laura


I have been invited.


----------



## puffpuff (May 21, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Laura...please go and fill us in on the details.
> 
> Puf...You should also consider Private Escapes Platinum.
> 
> Also, BocaBum99 is in the top 99.999% of all timeshare owner skills and his strategies are well posted in other threads and also another web site (TS4MS). But timeshares (with few exceptions like Four Seasons) are not comparable to Destination Clubs.


Thanks about the info on BocaBum99 . Out of my league. 

PE Platinum, Ultmiate resort  seems to be very close. Am I right?. 

 In fact, Ultimate Escape is very close to ER in terms of properties quality and size. 

Is it fair to say that PE Platinum, ER, and Ultimate are about the same in property quality ?? How would  you classifiy them into the appropriate groups for proper comparison? 

And PE Pinnacle, Ultimate Elite are same category?


----------



## Bourne (May 21, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> ...
> Lately, I have been considering the benefits (and costs  ) of joining a second destination club.
> 
> For example, I am currently a member of High Country Club and LOVE it.
> ...



If I were in your place and was looking for 14-15 more days, I would pay the extra 10K  and upgrade to a HCC Private membership.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 22, 2007)

Bourne said:


> If I were in your place and was looking for 14-15 more days, I would pay the extra 10K  and upgrade to a HCC Private membership.



Perhaps this is what I may ultimately do. I added an upgrade clause to my HCC membership that allows me to upgrade to Private Membership within 3 years.

I guess, I was more interested in exploring other clubs to "diversify" my destination club membership. I like the variety and quality and size of Private Escapes Platinum collection...but the price is WAY higher than HCC.

If HCC continues to grow as fast as they have in the past year, it will soon be a moot issue for me because HCC will average 12 new  homes per year and I can't even visit all the ones they currently have. 

I think HCC will totally dominate the lower end DC industry when membership is in the 500 member range. They are already 1/2 way there.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 22, 2007)

FYI ---

Hilton Club, New York - this timeshare is MORE expensive than joining a Destination Club.

The pricing just came out for 57th Street.

Penthouse: $76,410-$87,840
One Bdrm: $48,510 - $77,040
Studio: $30,510 - $48,960


----------



## vineyarder (May 22, 2007)

> Perhaps, I should be a member of TWO destination clubs and completely sell out all my timeshares....any thoughts?



I am starting to feel the same way, not out of any dissatisfaction whatsoever with Private Escapes Platinum, but only because I HCC represents such a value that I am considering adding it to my vacation options.  I think that the 2 clubs complement each other well, since I have the incredible reservation flexibility with PE (1 - 14 night stays, book as far out as I want, few holiday restrictions), and could then use HCC for standard 7 night vacations with just the family, and PE Platinum for holidays, short breaks, and trips with friends or extended family, where we need a bigger house... Part of it depends how often one travels; we travel 14 - 16 weeks per year, so 2 clubs might work better for us than for someone who can only get away 4 weeks a year.


----------



## Elsway (May 22, 2007)

Aside from the financial considerations - one of the key factors which distinguish most DCs from most timeshares is that timeshare residences tend to be much smaller than DC residences.  Unless you value the third, fourth, fifth bedroom - you may be better with a timeshare.

Exceptions exist - in metropolitan areas, most DCs offer two bedroom units.  Mountain and Beach locations usually provide 3 to 5 bedrooms.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 22, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> I am starting to feel the same way, not out of any dissatisfaction whatsoever with Private Escapes Platinum, but only because I HCC represents such a value that I am considering adding it to my vacation options.  I think that the 2 clubs complement each other well, since I have the incredible reservation flexibility with PE (1 - 14 night stays, book as far out as I want, few holiday restrictions), and could then use HCC for standard 7 night vacations with just the family, and PE Platinum for holidays, short breaks, and trips with friends or extended family, where we need a bigger house... Part of it depends how often one travels; we travel 14 - 16 weeks per year, so 2 clubs might work better for us than for someone who can only get away 4 weeks a year.



This is EXACTLY what I was envisioning. 

HCC is a weeks based club (with exception of 3 or 4 nights at NYC) and is usually Saturday-Saturday.

Private Escapes is a Day based club and I LOVE the fact you can book 1-14 nights...this is the flexibility I am used to with DVC.

HCC compares well with PE Premiere and I actually think HCC is better value in a head-to-head comparison.

However, PE Platinum is in a class by itself as they appear to be the best priced "mid-range DC" that offers homes that are about $500k-$750k MORE than HCC and offers MORE square footage and rooms.

Thus, HCC Affiliate and PE Platinum makes a fantastic complimentary DC portfolio.


----------



## puffpuff (May 22, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is EXACTLY what I was envisioning.
> 
> HCC is a weeks based club (with exception of 3 or 4 nights at NYC) and is usually Saturday-Saturday.
> 
> ...


PE Platinum MF is structured such that the cost per night significantly comes down with hgih usage. At 18 nights usage, its $1878 per night. At down to $697 per night at 56 night usage. 

Because of their 28 day total reservation at a time policy, I have a feel that 50 plus nights is about the max you can fit in to have reasonable properties at reasonsable time. I could be wrong. vineyarder should comment. Note that I am  not factoring in credit on MF to apprecaition. 

If booking Christmas is an important consideration, then PE may not be suitable due to their lottery system during that time. Also while the repricproicity is great , I understand all the holidays including spring break, President day, July 4th, Memorial day are blacked out for this purpose. So it is great for those whose schedule is highly flexible. 

For those who are travelling less, say 18 nights , Ultimate Bronze ( 125,000 entry, one advance reservaton up to 14 days, one holiday every other year, 4 nights booking under 90 days, family can use, 80% of prevaliling membership fee on exit ; $1189 per night ) offers a 40% discount compare to PE Platinum for the equivalent membership . In fact, you can get the UR Elite Platinum Bronze for same price as PE Platinum and the properties are 50% higher based on 18  nights usage per year. ( $200000 entry price, 19 night usage, same reseration policy as UR Bronze; $ 1832 per night) .

I seems that a good starting point is to ask how much usage expected , and then find the club that fits the needs. PE Platinum for high usage, and Ultimate Bronze for low usage. 

Any flaws in the above logic ?.


----------



## travelguy (May 22, 2007)

Elsway said:


> Aside from the financial considerations - one of the key factors which distinguish most DCs from most timeshares is that timeshare residences tend to be much smaller than DC residences.  Unless you value the third, fourth, fifth bedroom - you may be better with a timeshare.
> 
> Exceptions exist - in metropolitan areas, most DCs offer two bedroom units.  Mountain and Beach locations usually provide 3 to 5 bedrooms.



My only experience with DCs has been High Country Club but I've been in all the "high-end" timeshare developers (Hilton, Marriott, Hyatt, etc.).  Another difference is QUALITY of furnishings, amenities & accessories, services and sometimes location is MUCH better in the HCC properties!  I'm fine with the size and quality of the High Country Club $850K - $2Mil properties.  Others many need the larger more elegant experience of a Yellowstone, ER, etc.


----------



## travelguy (May 22, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is EXACTLY what I was envisioning.
> 
> HCC is a weeks based club (with exception of 3 or 4 nights at NYC) and is usually Saturday-Saturday.
> 
> ...



For the difference in Membership fee, Annual fee and Nightly fee between Private Escapes and High Country Club, you could book full weeks with HCC, only use several days, discard the rest and still be ahead financially.


----------



## Laura7811 (May 22, 2007)

Thats what we do... We have yet to ever use 7 nights...book 7 but stay 5 or 6. It just works better for our schedule. The best thing about doing that is, you can book a late flight home, and not worry about how to spend your day, you just take your time getting up and leave when you need to.

And because Hcc is affordable for us, I dont feel like I'm losing money.....:whoopie: 

Laura


----------



## travelguy (May 23, 2007)

*Converting Timeshares to Destinations (clubs that is)*



Laura7811 said:


> If I like what I hear I may have a cheap Starwwod to sell
> 
> Laura



I have this same problem.  Too many timeshares and now I want more Destination Club weeks!  I hate the ordeal of selling timeshares and the waiting involved.  What I really need is a DC that will take my Timeshare(s) for trade-in on another DC membership and spare me the trouble of selling it/them!


----------

